# Looking at getting co2 near dallas fort worth



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

There's a place near me (Loop 820 and Jacksporo Hwy.) Where abouts are you in the Arlington/Fort Worth? I30 & 360 - I20 & Loop 820.

Northwest Fort Worth
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...11,-97.408047&spn=0.092941,0.135612&z=13&om=0

South Central Fort Worth - Tri Gas
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...65,-97.323589&spn=0.093054,0.135612&z=13&om=0

Central Arlington - Tri Gas
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...32,-97.039146&spn=0.046493,0.067806&z=14&om=0

North Central Arlington - Airgas Inc.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...63,-97.089615&spn=0.092995,0.135612&z=13&om=0

South Arlington - Mansfield - G & H Trucking Equipment
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...29,-97.131586&spn=0.046557,0.067806&z=14&om=0

Northeast Arlington - Praxair
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...23,-97.051635&spn=0.023246,0.033903&z=15&om=0

Centreal Arlington - Maner Fire Equipment Inc.
http://www.manerfire.com/
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...17,-97.096052&spn=0.046496,0.067806&z=14&om=0


Some other Fire Extinguisher Companies in the Arlington
http://www.yellowpages.com/Arlingto...earch_mode=all&search_terms=Fire+Extinguisher

Some other Industrial Gas places around Arlington
http://www.yellowpages.com/Arlingto...k?search_mode=all&search_terms=Industrial+Gas

I hope that gives you some starting points. I've used Tri-Gas before for welding gases, but I haven't filled up my CO2 tank yet, so I'm not sure what to expect. I should have it filled by this weekend, so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JAXON777 (Dec 30, 2006)

I am actually in Hurst but those places are close thanks a ton!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

You're very welcome!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Airgas Southwest is where my dad gets them for me.
I live in Plano...
Closest one we could find, my dad stops by there while at work.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

How was the prices on a refill for your 10#?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Umm...
I think starting out, you have to pay like close to 200 dollars for renting the tank (exchange service), and then about 17 dollars for each refill after that.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

bump, are these places still around, i have a 5 pound bottle that i need to refill with c02, and i also need to find a regulator, and solenoid.


----------

